# Fav MAC dark burgundy lippies from MAC?



## geeko (Oct 22, 2014)

since there is a thread for fav mac pink lippies, i ve decided to do one for favourite for burgundy shades. Pls post urs here and together with pics if any for us to drool over and to add more to our to buy list if they are permanent

  My current favourite is Sin lipstick paired with nightmoth. thank god it is perm. i love this color to bits


----------



## liba (Oct 24, 2014)

^^^^^ Sin loves you right back.

  It's a tough choice, but I think Instigator narrowly wins out over everything for me, although I always get compliments when I wear Prince Noir.

  When it comes to all vampy lipsticks, Dominate is maybe my absolute favorite.


----------



## Ginger Bigoudi (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Jodylicious (Oct 26, 2014)

It looks gorgeous on you! While i prefer lighter colors, Sin is the darkest color i own, and i do love it.


----------



## nt234 (Oct 26, 2014)

I love that combo, and it looks stunning on you! Nightmoth is definitely going to be the next lipliner I get. I don't want to wear Sin until I get it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hands down, MAC Sin gets my vote, and like Yazmin, I think Sin loves you back!  It looks amazing on you Geeko.  I think what I like most about Sin is that it has just the right amounts of red & brown as not to look too harsh, and therefore flattering for most wearers.

MAC's Prince Noir and Fixed on Drama are also a favs of mine.  

From Dior I like Black Tie; Chanel L’adoree & Foudroyante; Tom Ford Black Dahlia & Bruised Plum


----------



## klohvur (Oct 27, 2014)

Sin.! i love that color.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Sin all the way


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sin looks gorgeous. I also really like Living Legend from the Matte Lip collection. I really don't reach for Instigator much but I'm going to now!


----------



## AnitaK (Oct 31, 2014)

I have dark side from the permanent line, dark deed from the holiday collection last year and hearts aflame from the novel romance collection. I love all of them.


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know if I just got Sin from a bad batch but it looks terrible on my lips. Almost like a retro matte formula and it separates and settles into my lip lines like CRAZY


----------



## geeko (Oct 31, 2014)

mrsmanzanox3 said:


> I don't know if I just got Sin from a bad batch but it looks terrible on my lips. Almost like a retro matte formula and it separates and settles into my lip lines like CRAZY


   Did u try using a lip primer like mac prep plus prime lip below?


----------



## spitfire (Nov 12, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't own Sin but I kinda dupe it with Diva and Vino Lipliner and I love this combo


----------



## matteattack (Dec 16, 2014)

Diva


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 23, 2014)

Fixed on Drama is my favorite dark burgundy lipstick.  Diva and Sin are both on my wish list.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 23, 2014)

Sin
  Diva 
  Does Studded Kiss count?


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 28, 2014)

Sin is my fave  and 6six6 from melt. Hearts aflame is by far one of my worst Mac purchases it looks so good on people and it just looks terrible on me. I love Living Legend too.


----------



## vanessamisty (Dec 28, 2014)

Love living legend.


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

Sin is absolutely gorgeous especially when paired with nightmoth


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 29, 2014)

Living Legend!


----------



## NikkiPeeps (Jan 6, 2015)

Diva. I love using it with Nightmoth.


----------



## Xina (Jan 8, 2015)

Lingering Kiss & Diva


----------



## KayB (Jan 18, 2015)

I currently love Darside and Diva. I prefer Diva more as I rarely wear amplified anymore. Darkside was the first lipstick I ever got from Mac. I tried since once and I love it. Sadly, my store doesn't stock it.


----------



## Bwachte (Jan 23, 2015)

Diva is fantastic but now I need Sin.


----------



## geeko (Jan 25, 2015)

yep u need Sin and nightmoth lip pencil


----------



## xkurwamacx (Jan 31, 2015)

Dark brown hair NC15-ish Smoked purple  I'm in love~


----------

